# المواصفة الأوروبية في مجال صمامات أنابيب البترول و الغاز - أنابيب النقل



## أبو الجووج (22 يونيو 2009)

هذه المواصفة الأوروبية البريطانية في مجال صمامات أنابيب خطوط النقل للبترول و الغاز

BS EN 13942:2009
Petroleum and natural gas industries - Pipeline transportation systems - Pipeline valves
(ISO 14313:2007 modified)


*[FONT=Arial,Bold]1 Scope​*[/FONT]
This International Standard specifies requirements and provides recommendations for the design, manufacturing, testing and documentation of ball, check, gate and plug valves for application in pipeline systems meeting the requirements of ISO 13623 for the petroleum and natural gas industries.
This International Standard is not applicable to subsea pipeline valves, as they are covered by a separate International Standard (ISO 14723).

This International Standard is not applicable to valves for pressure ratings exceeding PN 420 (Class 2 500). On-land supply systems used by the gas supply industry are excluded from the scope of this standard.​ 


في المرفقات


مع أطيب التمنيات


----------



## nawel23 (23 يونيو 2009)

lot of thanksss!!
machkooouuuuuuuuuuuuuuur!!


----------



## أبو الجووج (23 يونيو 2009)

nawel23 قال:


> lot of thanksss!!
> machkooouuuuuuuuuuuuuuur!!


 

you are so welcome! and thank you for your time


----------



## تولين (25 يونيو 2009)

شكرا اخي العزيز موضوع شيق ومفيد


----------



## ليث الشمري (9 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا وعاشت الايادي


----------



## محمد البو فريحة (9 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا وباااااااااااااااااااااارك الله في العاملين خيرا


----------



## kinghse (10 أكتوبر 2009)

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## أنس موسى (12 أكتوبر 2010)

أريد معجم مصطلحات النفط انكليزي عربي من فضلكم


----------

